

Top Startups July 2013 - morefranco
http://startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-july-2013/

======
jamesruben
Really awesome list of startups! Some really innovative ideas in there.

And thanks for featuring Side. Learn more about Side at www.getsideapp.com

------
pbltyrrell
Wow, awesome to see your own startup on a list like this. This is our first PR
presence. Thanks heaps. Paul

------
weavorateam
Hey Franco,

Nice list. Thanks for mentioning Everhour :)

Cheers, Mike

------
wonjun
There are some useful apps on the list, great!

